# Korean "Style Audio" Headphone Amp



## deadie

Not sure what the awareness on this forum is for Korean-made headphone amps, but I was turned onto this little gem today:

Carat Ruby







 Damn, I guess that whole web page was one big-ass .jpg. 

 Because the amp doesn't have any integrated batteries, and requires either USB or AC for power, I guess it's technically a home product, but it's sure portable small.

 I don't read Korean, so if anyone can shed any further light on this thing beyond the fact that also integrates a 196/24 DAC, that'd be great.

 This is their top line AMP / DAC, and the reason why I'm writing about it, is because it's $150 here in Korea. I'm visiting Seoul for a business trip, and the office manager here introduced me to the brand.

 So after a meeting tomorrow, I'm going to head to an electronics shop where they sell the thing and pick it up. I mean, heck, the specs alone make it interesting and it's under two Benjis?!

 And what about that innards shot? Does that give a rise to you EE guys?


----------



## analogbox

They are going on with Hexad OPAMP Intergration which apparently uses 3 opamps on each left/right side, therefore making use of six opamps.


----------



## hunter186

Oh man, don't even get me started on the use of giant images in korean webpages. It turns any translation into an incredibly frustrating experience. 

 Wish I could help you out, but I speak very little Korean. I'm interested to hear your impressions. The won keeps sliding lower, making imported gear even more expensive. A locally-built alternative would be great.


----------



## analogbox

Really, they're just talking about how it has great design, using high end parts, making use of circuit board efficiently, etc.. Sort of things that every vendors say to promote their products. All the essential infos such as DAC chips, opamps are stated in english so you're not missing out a lot.


----------



## deadie

Thanks for the replies thus far... well, I've personally owned the RSA Hornet, Headroom Micro, Corda 2Move, and Ibasso D10, so I look forward to hearing / comparing this little baby tomorrow!

 I'm actually fine that it requires USB for power, as I'm setting up a Netbook / FLAC / USB / External Seagate USB HD / Foobar system that will then feed a USB portable amp.


----------



## Currawong

Looks good for the price. The OPA2134 isn't going to do much for headphone listening. Since the OPAMPs aren't socketed, you can't swap them, which is a great pity. It might be worth seeing if you can't get a DR.DAC2 for a good price over there.


----------



## krmathis

Considering its price tag of $150 I say it looks quite nice!


----------



## analogbox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Considering its price tag of $150 I say it looks quite nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Although I know next to nothing about about electronics, the board layout doesn't look too skimpy either. However, it sort of looks more like a soundcard which is essentially the same thing.


----------



## isao2k8

I, living in Japan, often see Style Audio's products in some audio stores. I don't know Style Audio and their products very well. However, fyi, I heard styleaudio.jp released their new product "CARAT-TOPAZ".

JewelƒVƒŠ[ƒY CARAT-TOPAZ
 PCM1792, CS8416, etc.

 CARAT-RUBY wasn't released in Japan so I don't know it...


----------



## analogbox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *isao2k8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I, living in Japan, often see Style Audio's products in some audio stores. I don't know Style Audio and their products very well. However, fyi, I heard styleaudio.jp released their new product "CARAT-TOPAZ".

JewelƒVƒŠ[ƒY CARAT-TOPAZ
 PCM1792, CS8416, etc.

 CARAT-RUBY wasn't released in Japan so I don't know it...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The only difference between the two seem to be the main DAC chip: PCM1796 for the Ruby and PCM1792 for the Topaz. Otherwise, they seem identical to each other.


----------



## LostOne.TR

Also add in the peridot with 1793 in the dac section. Are the prices similar also for the other models?


----------



## trungkien978

topaz is going to release (or released already) in japan with the $500 :| 
Translated version of http://styleaudio.jp/php/topaz.php
 darn!, ruby on ebay i bought $230 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(, but it really a good DAC, i use AH-D2000 so i have no idea about amp, since my headphone doesn't need to amplify much :">
 also ruby requires power-adapter (included) not USB-power supply like peridot


----------



## deadie

Thanks for the continued feedback, and thanks to Trungkien for his experience with the DAC section. 

 Wow, that Topaz price is incredible - but most of the delta is likely due to the won weakness against the Yen.

 In fact, a co-worker of mine said that Apple Korea increased all their prices here by 30% yesterday. So for instance, the 120GB Classic was $200 pre-increase, and the 32GB iTouch was $320. 

 I haven't visited the Apple store again yet to confirm the price boost, but if so, man what bad timing.

 Otherwise, in other electronics stores here I find many Cowon, iRiver, and Samsung Yepp PMPs - sexy little things with touch screens and some with finger-flip functions. But they're only 8-16GB, which is nowhere capacious enough for FLAC and/or video files...

 Lastly, Trung, don't feel so bad about buying the ruby for $230. Remember, I had to spend $1,000 to get here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trungkien978* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_topaz is going to release (or released already) in japan with the $500 :| 
Translated version of http://styleaudio.jp/php/topaz.php
 darn!, ruby on ebay i bought $230 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(, but it really a good DAC_


----------



## deadie

Well, interesting development today - at the shop where I was going to buy the Ruby, I came across the Audiotrak DR.DAC2 for $241.

 After a bit of internal hemming and hawing, I did the "oh, what the hell" impulse buy that will eventually bankrupt me, and picked up the latter.

 Thread on the Dr. soon to come!


----------



## trungkien978

thank you for consoling me too, i have Samsung Q1, and i had, have (and will have) hard time about touching, sometimes i touch but the wrong direction, now i wish i could use a button-mp3 player for easier aiming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), but those touch screen is better i think.
 so u will buy the dr.dac instead ;
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, in my opinion, that dr. is quite .... sexy but a little big, i love my ruby more :X since my life is portable too


----------



## analogbox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *deadie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the continued feedback, and thanks to Trungkien for his experience with the DAC section. 

 Wow, that Topaz price is incredible - but most of the delta is likely due to the won weakness against the Yen.

 In fact, a co-worker of mine said that Apple Korea increased all their prices here by 30% yesterday. So for instance, the 120GB Classic was $200 pre-increase, and the 32GB iTouch was $320. 

 I haven't visited the Apple store again yet to confirm the price boost, but if so, man what bad timing.

 Otherwise, in other electronics stores here I find many Cowon, iRiver, and Samsung Yepp PMPs - sexy little things with touch screens and some with finger-flip functions. But they're only 8-16GB, which is nowhere capacious enough for FLAC and/or video files...

 Lastly, Trung, don't feel so bad about buying the ruby for $230. Remember, I had to spend $1,000 to get here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Oooohh. How I wish I was there, too. I remember walking through Yong-San District (huge electronic-specific malls) and just zone out there for hours.

 I would love to test out all the cowon, iriver and samsung players but I'm afraid price of admission is too high for me right now. If I were you, I'd pick up a stello DA100 or HP100 since the won is weak and you don't have to pay the humongous shipping charges. You'd easily save about $200 compared to getting it in the States.


----------



## totoful

Styleaudio announced CARAT-RUBY may be dangerous in USA... look here. 

Styleaudio: CARAT-RUBY : WARNING ! !


----------



## totoful

Styleaudio who is a manufacturer CARAT-RUBY announced CARAT-RUBY is dangerous if it is used outside of Korea.. 

 Look here : Styleaudio: CARAT-RUBY : WARNING ! !


----------



## Adamora

O_O!?!

 thats scary


----------



## deadie

Wow, that is uh, scary. Good thing I didn't end up buying it then!

 But then again, who's to say my Korea purchased DR.DAC2 isn't similarly affected? Hm.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *totoful* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Styleaudio who is a manufacturer CARAT-RUBY announced CARAT-RUBY is dangerous if it is used outside of Korea.. 

 Look here : Styleaudio: CARAT-RUBY : WARNING ! !_


----------



## h.rav

The Topaz is designed for overseas market, hopefully someone here will review it.


----------



## analogbox

Do they need power adapter plugged in even when it's operating via USB? If not, why would that be a problem if it can draw power from the computer?


----------



## Alai

The USB adapter probably shouldn't be a problem. Sounds like they are more concerned about the power plug.


----------



## Surrealsky

john or larry should get the topaz and do a review haha


----------



## ChroniCali

Yeah, I wonder how the topaz sounds too.


----------



## hifidk

Interesting thread. I didn't know some of you guys were interested in Style Audio products. I actually have carat-peridot which is little cheaper than ruby. This was my first DAC/AMP so I don't know how good they are but doesn't seem to drive hd600 very well


----------



## Cecala

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hifidk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Interesting thread. I didn't know some of you guys were interested in Style Audio products. I actually have carat-peridot which is little cheaper than ruby. This was my first DAC/AMP so I don't know how good they are but doesn't seem to drive dt770 or hd600 very well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Are you using the optional power adapter or running it off the uSB?


----------



## hifidk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cecala* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are you using the optional power adapter or running it off the uSB?_

 

I am just running it off the USB since the power adapter is not compatible with US outlet.


----------



## trungkien978

????? i am using Ruby in the USA in Ohio right now, NO PROBLEMS ?????????
 or is this a way to marketing for Topaz?????????
 will it affect the quality of DAC and amplifier of Ruby ? i just used my computer and its sounds are slightly different


----------



## Headphile808

Craig from Whiplash Audio Dynamics announced that they have been named Official U.S. Dealer for Style Audio Products. Also that both the "Topaz & "Emerald" DAC/HP Amps have been re-designed for 120VAC & w/better parts/components & brass feet for dampening. Should go on sale next week. Thread is in the Sponsors Forum.
 Aloha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Headphile808


----------



## trungkien978

i checked the power plug and it says 120V on it, and both US and Korea have 60hz, i think power plug is one way to promote for topaz and emerald, i won't pay $350 or $500 for these, ruby is the best p/p with denon than ever >
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





<


----------



## analogbox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trungkien978* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i checked the power plug and it says 120V on it, and both US and Korea have 60hz, i think power plug is one way to promote for topaz and emerald, i won't pay $350 or $500 for these, ruby is the best p/p with denon than ever >
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<_

 

I still don't understand how they could be technically incompatible with US power spec other than the voltage. It just seems like a business strategy to sell more expensive products to US.


----------



## h.rav

Hmm, ruby is a lot cheaper than those two (emerald and topaz)...


----------



## guitarplayer

Hello Everyone, 

 I am the North American importer and distributor for Styleaudio.

 A few comments.

 The Topaz and Emerald are the only two models designed for the US market and the only two models that I import and are the only two models authorized and designed for use and sale in North America. The two models are eligible for warranty coverage (in the unlikely event of a problem) in North America, any of the others are not.

 I worked closely with Styleaudio on these models and they are an upgrade from all the previous models that they have released in Korea. Here is a graph provided direct from Styleaudio explaining how the models compare and are situated in their lineup:






 In any event, look for a few reviews to show themselves on Head-Fi as customers who have ordered start to receive their units. I have also provided Skylab with a review sample, which he will talk about soon, I'm sure. They are special units, IMHO.

 EDIT--Craig from Whiplash Audio is the premiere Head-Fi dealer for these, so feel free to contact him, or myself, with any questions.

 Peace, 

 Lee


----------



## guitarplayer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *analogbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I still don't understand how they could be technically incompatible with US power spec other than the voltage. It just seems like a business strategy to sell more expensive products to US._

 


 Please be aware that Styleaudio issued the warning, not me, and they build them, so I would probably use the unit as the manufacturer recommends.

 Peace, 

 Lee


----------



## trungkien978

i think style audio should provide a different power supply for U.S rather than a upgrade from $220 -> $450, and i don't understand why even the power plug writes 110v-220v on it and it is the same 60hz in the U.S., what kind of warning is that, i used Ruby for a month and no problem
 of course i hope it won't have problems coz the styleaudio is not gonna compensate for it :">


----------



## Twoguns

I am using the Peridot (in Switzerland) off the 5v USB, and its has no problems driving AKGs 340s or Beyer DT990. I am however making a customized PSU to further improve SQ


----------



## hunter186

Can somebody with the Carat Ruby tell me what the specs are on the included power supply? I'm assuming the input/output voltages/frequencies are stamped on it.

 I know they're saying that it's "not safe" for use in other countries, but I'm skeptical. Most of the wall-warts that I've seen are rated for something like 100 - 240V, 50-60 Hz

 If this one is the same, it should work fine in the US. If I recall correctly, the US uses 120V 60Hz, and Korea uses 220V 60Hz. Provided the power supply supports both, the DC output should be identical, correct?

 **EDIT** trungkien, just to confirm, you're saying that the power supply is stamped "110-220V"?


----------



## joewatch

Jeez Louise - the device takes 6V DC - look at the back. Sure, it might be sold with a 220v/60hz wall-wart, but just get yourself one of these if you live in the US:
6V/1800mA AC-to-DC Power Adapter - RadioShack.com


----------



## deadie

Just posted a review of the Topaz here.

 Kick ass little amp.


----------



## hunter186

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *joewatch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the device takes 6V DC - look at the back. Sure, it might be sold with a 220v/60hz wall-wart, but just get yourself one of these if you live in the US:
6V/1800mA AC-to-DC Power Adapter - RadioShack.com_

 


 That's pretty much what I was thinking. Sorry, I missed trungkien's earlier post where he clearly stated that the power supply accepts 120V. The first review of the Topaz is pretty positive. I'd like to hear Topaz and Ruby side-by-side. Components are identical, except for the DAC (which is supposed to have identical dynamic range and harmonic distortion). From glancing at the promotional graphics, it appears that the layout has changed a bit, but it's hard to say for sure.

 Also the Topaz has little brass feet. Can't forget about those.


----------



## trungkien978

do i need to change the adapter with the one in radioshack, i am using the in-box adapter then there's no problem, idk if it will mess the sound quality or not but the sound is very pleasuring to me right now ^^
 idk how much better of Topaz than Ruby but i know it's has a x1.9 prices as Ruby


----------



## joewatch

If the adapter says 110-220V and 60hz, you're okay. Why don't you take a photo and post it?


----------



## ting

I'm a CARAT-RUBY owner in Thailand and using the stock AC adapter with 220V 50Hz Thailand standard Power, and it work fine!!!

 only one problem I found is that the stock AC adapter is not been grounded, My Fujitsu P5010 have the same problem, un-grounded Switching Power supply.


----------



## trungkien978

i am living in U.S. and using Ruby too, it has no problems, i think Ruby has a very nicer p/p than Emerald or Topaz


----------



## clasam

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trungkien978* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i am living in U.S. and using Ruby too, it has no problems, i think Ruby has a very nicer p/p than Emerald or Topaz_

 

What's P/P (or was that just your attempt to get me to say pp
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)?


----------



## qedao

Hi have a Styleaudio HD1v that I use without ac adaptor, I wonder if using with AC would have any benefit on sound? anyone has tried? Anyway I am quite pleased with the sound now.

 Also I was considering buying the ruby, as here in Japan there is no official distributor so I have no option but to buy internationally. Anyone knows how big is the improvement from styleaudio HD1v to ruby?


----------



## RockinCannoisseur

what the difference between this the carat ruby and the carat topaz??

 thanks


----------



## a_tumiwa

ruby is only for korean, topaz is for outside korea

 actually this thread title is wrong, the main function of all style audio carat products is DAC with extra headamp feature


----------



## RockinCannoisseur

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *a_tumiwa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ruby is only for korean, topaz is for outside korea_

 

yes but how does their amp sections compare,, i would assume that their dacs are probably identical,, but stranger things have happened. i was reading the thread and apparently some member are using the ruby inside the u.s..??

 thanks for the help


----------



## a_tumiwa

they are stupid i think
  Quote:


 CARAT-RUBY was designed by unique Korean electric specification (220V, 60Hz) for Korean end-users and we only launched in Korean market with this information. Even though many countries are using 220V, but the its frequency is 50Hz in the most countries. Styleaudio does not recommend to use RUBY under the different voltage and freqency. Different frequency may give stress to the unit and it can be a problem. However we recently knew that some non-authorized grey importer and non-authorized on-line stores are selling CARAT-RUBY to the end-users in their countries. As we announced about the possibility of troubles due to the different electric power in their countries, we are informing again that it is out of our guarantee.Firstly check your contry's electric specification and if it is not 220V & 60Hz, *DO NOT BUY CARAT-RUBY*.

 As explained above, CARAT-RUBY was designed by Korean unique electric specification and we provided in the package Korean power adapter only approved by Korean regulation. Therefore CARAT-RUBY may have a possibility to make a problem if it is used in other places outside of Korea, where have different power electric specification. *With this reason, we already made a warning of “NOT USE OUTSIDE of KOREA” for CARAT-RUBY. Styleaudio do not guarantee on this case and will not make any after-service for the sold units outside of Korea.*

*If you are interested in RUBY, we recommend TOPAZ, which is born with better speicifiation & performance from RUBY's experience. TOPAZ are suitable to universal poswer specification. See the other post for the details of TOPAZ*.


----------



## trungkien978

I am currently using Ruby and it works just fine
 one thing i am doubting is whether the difference voltages makes the amp section doesn't work efficiently, because it doesn't sound much different (to me) w/ and w/o carat while listening with Denon D2000 (it still sounds great though, just not much bass sometimes)


----------



## qedao

Hi guys, I just got the new version of carat-ruby aka carat ruby mk2, Out of the box I can fell improved bass response (more precise) than with my previous carat-ruby (talking about the rca output not the headphone amp).
   
  Also the new mk2 supports 24bit input from usb. the usb controler has changed for a tenor 7022L, I think this is the same one that Dr dac uses. Also the opams of the rca outputs have been changed.
   
  The pc recognizes it as an ASIO device in opposition to the original carat ruby that appear as generic usb device.
   
http://styleaudio.typepad.com/styleaudio_hifi_usb_mini_/2010/05/2010-new-caratruby2.html


----------

